# Timeout expired Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server



## Frieder (19. Januar 2004)

hallo, 
habe auf einmal (gestern alles ok, heute kaputt) diese Fehlermeldung:

Unspecified error:
Timeout expired
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server
HYT00
OleDbAccess::OleDbAccess(): IDBInitialize->Initialize()
Hc2DAApplication.Application.1
CApplication::AttachByIISMetaName(): IApplication->SelectByIISName()
0x80004005

Nun ist der Seitenaufbau sehr langsam und unzuverlässig. Ist mir ein Treiber kaputtgegangen oder habe ich den falschen Dienst ausgeschalten?
Ich hoffe hier kann jemand etwas damit anfangen und mir weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank,


----------



## nicoleingo (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe diese Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Unspecified error:
Timeout expired
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server for SQL 80040e31

/inc/nxContenter.asp  line 58

Nun ist der Seitenaufbau sehr langsam und unzuverlässig. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen das wäre super.
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------

